# Citizenship in singapore?



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

Does Singapore have Immigration / Permanent residency / citizenship for outsiders?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Answer in a nutshell : Check up ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore - not to hard to figure out the possible options ..

and I am a bit perplexed by the term 'outsider' ..


----------

